# day 5 frozen embryo transfer



## bdmg (Aug 10, 2006)

DAY 5 FOLLOWING FET.HAVING STOMACH CRAMP SINCE TRANSFER.  FEELING VERY DOWN AT THE MOMENT.IS THIS NORMAL? HAD FET 1 YEAR AGO WITH SOME SUCCESS BUT LOST BOTH BABIES AT 6 WEEKS.  CAN NOT REMEMBER HAVING CRAMPS THEN.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya just like to say alot of ladies experience cramping and get bfp's so try not to worry it could be you're babies implanting sending you millions of         love jo xxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi bdmg 
i am on day 6 of fet and also have been feeling like you i think this is normal. try and stay            

what date do you do your test? i do mine on the 21st,

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bdmg (Aug 10, 2006)

hi jojo bdmg here thanks for your kind words of support. I will just try to stay positive and hope for the best


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

bdmg and sar

Wishing you both loads of luck on the 2ww.

Helen
x


----------



## bdmg (Aug 10, 2006)

hi sar
        test date due 22nd. my first icsi treatment also resulted in miscarriage at 6 weeks and i am finding this treatment more difficult especially the 2ww. Fingers crossed for us both.  How are you feeling today.       
                                          luv bdmg


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi everone

feel o.k today this week seams to be going really slow.i wish us all the luck in the world for our bfps    

i am trying to stay +ve but it is really hard after last time.

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

